# INSANE!!! CDA-7998



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

NEW Alpine CDA-7998 CD Receiver EQ Processor Ai BBE MP3 - eBay (item 160479105560 end time Oct-09-10 15:27:33 PDT)

total insanity!!!


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Not a bad deck, but they are asking way way too much. You could get a lot of gear for that price.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

insane price, it was a neat deck back then but......


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Definitely Insane. The asking price is quite a bit more than the original MSRP.

This is the second or third time it has been listed.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

that deck sucked...i have one...less than 1yr use...reliability issues & sound quality sucked compared to old school denon.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've had one of those for about 3 years now, haven't had a single issue with it. I know it's not the "best" SQ deck, but it's also definitely not the worst. 

The best feature, to me, is not having to take the damn faceplate with you everytime you get out of your car. 

I saw a new-in-opened box 7998 a year or two ago sell for $420. That dude selling the one in that auction will never get NEAR that amount. 

If he really doesn't want to sell it, he shouldn't list it lol.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

I think the seller is just a bit out of touch, maybe hoping to get someone who will pay that price?

For that price, you could get a Pioneer Stage 4 deck. 

Or an Alpine CDA-9887/117, and amps. And speakers. And subwoofers. 

Ok, I'm done piling on this sale. For now.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Some people thing they're old school gear is worth gold when really it's not worth that much.


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

as much as i love my 7998 i would never pay that much for one. i would be a little more understanding if it was a 7998r with rds, optical out and a full copper chassis. crazy part is it looks like someone offered him 1k to end the auction and he refused


----------



## usacimember (Dec 24, 2009)

Insane price!


----------



## jhthibod (Sep 9, 2010)

checking it out...


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Apropos of probably nothing, except maybe a comparison, but on eBay there's also a 7909 30th Anniversary Edition ("New in Box").

Pretty rare, I think 

Also, not my ad, etc. etc. Frankly if I'm going to shell out for vintage Alpine, I'd rather the 7909 NIB; that's a better overpay IMHO. You can get a lot of the features of the 7998 (and then a few more) for less in a more recent Alpine unit, but the 7909 is like owning a piece of history, and is generally recognized as the premier SQ(!) deck of all time.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Neither are worth the asking.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> Neither are worth the asking.


True, but if you had to choose between the two?


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

ReloadedSS said:


> True, but if you had to choose between the two?


If I had to choose....it would be a used 7909 with a new laser for $500-700 at most. Lol.

I couldn't bring myself to buy either of these at this price.


----------

